# Sign In



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yesterday I went back to the warehouse after my first block. Signed in and figured I had a long wait since there was so many people there. So the Flex person started calling out names. Now I knew I had come in later than a lot of ppl. Next thing I know the guy calls me, I look around and I am not understanding. He tells me take this cart. as I am scanning he calls all the other people up and starts asking names. Well come to find out none of these people signed in so they had to sign in and wait for the next block. It was actually sorta sad. Since I have started I ask all kinds of questions, because no one is going to just walk up and help you. And everyone has been super nice. Just wanted to give the information, not sure how they do it in other cities but in San Francisco remember to SIGN IN. 
Have a great day


----------

